# Lewis Jewel



## Zack (Oct 16, 2010)

Is the "Lewis Jewel" authorized/used in Texas Masonry?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 16, 2010)

Never ready anything saying it isnt, but have never seen one worn.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 16, 2010)

I need enlightenment. What is a Lewis jewel?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 16, 2010)

"A lewis is an instrument in operative masonry. It is a cramp iron which is inserted into a cavity prepared for that purpose in any large stone, so as to give attachment to a pulley and hook whereby the stone may be conveniently raised to any height and deposited in its proper position."


----------



## Zack (Oct 16, 2010)

A "Lewis Jewel" is worn by a Mason who was "Raised" by his father.


----------



## mark! (Oct 16, 2010)

According to several websites, the Jewel isn't just for those Raised by their father, his father need only to be a Master Mason in good standing.  From PA Grand Lodge site:
The Lewis Jewel may be worn by a Mason, if, at the time of his Initiation, his father was a Mason in good standing. The initiate of a deceased father - in good standing at the time of his death - would also qualify. The jewel is suspended from two chains with two bars. The upper bar contains the name of the father and the date of his initiation. The lower bar contains the name of the son and date of his initiation. The Jewel comes in a wallet with a pocket holder.

It goes on to read:
The Lewis Jewel has been in use in England and other Jurisdictions under the United Grand Lodge of England for many decades to honor a new Mason's father. The jewel has also been adopted in the Jurisdictions of Vermont, *Texas*, Massachusetts, Virginia, Connecticut and perhaps others in the United States and is offered throughout Canada.

Looks very interesting to me.  Never heard of it before today.


----------

